# can a microchip come out by itself?



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bianca had her microchip put in when she spayed about 2 weeks ago. when i picked her up that day, i asked where they put it and they told me in between the shoulders on the back under the neck.. 

Well i noticed a few days later.. down a little further on her back.. there is something there.. something hard and black.. I didnt notice it until after she had her stitches out so i didnt get a chance to ask my vet about it. ive looked at it.. and it could be a scab (maybe from where they put needles in her during the surgery) its definitely not a bug which is good.. but i was wondering.. is it possible that its the microchip coming out? maybe they didnt go deep enuff? Im going to try to a picture of what i am talking about and post it on here but she is such a wiggle worm and its really hard to see.. its easier to feel. would the microchip be big enuff for me to feel? my last dog used to get skin tags.. it could be that too.. its black though and her skin is pink. any ideas?

2ndly.. about the microchip.. my vet registered me for the $55 and put it in.. they told me to wait a few days before accessing the site homeagain.com and making sure all my info is correct..i finally got around to doing it yesterday.. thats when i noticed that the money i paid was just for 1 year... is that normal? is that something i shouldve known? am i going to have to $55 every year or is the renewal cheaper? What happens if i dont renew.. does the chip still scan?

janie


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes they can definitely come out. My miniature poodle's microchip came out YEARS after it was inserted and it came out when the groomer was brushing him. My Vet. said he had never had never had a microchip to come out before Max's did.


Yes, you can feel the microchip. If you have questions about the black part, I think if it were me, I'd take the dog in to the Vet. for a quick look or at least call them and ask about it.


I've never paid anything other than the initial charge for the microchips.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Looks like HomeAgain does charge an annual fee. This is from their websit:

*Billing Terms*

When you enroll in the Service, you authorize Schering to charge your credit card for the activation fee and annual subscription fee stated on the enrollment and authorization form for the Services, as well as for any and all other fees you may incur in connection with your utilization of the Services.

Avid charges a one-time fee. This is from their website:

*How do I register or change my information in PETtrac? Is your fee a one-time fee or an annual fee?
*PETtrac's registration department can be reached at (800) 336-2843, ext. 4. *NOTE:* Unlike some competitors, PETtrac does NOT charge an annual fee for chip registration. The fee is one-time for as long as you own the pet


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

My Maggie Bella was microchipped when she was spayed as well. I can feel the chip between her shoulder blades. I too could feel and see a bump with a little scab on it that was dark a little way down from the chip and assumed it was the entry point from the needle. That scab/bump has since gone away.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

I got some kind of special last year with HomeAgain through my vet. I forget how much it was, but it was much less than $55. I want to say it was $20. I just renewed the annual membership, and it was only $14.99. 

If you don't renew it, I believe the chip will still work once you activate your membership again. It's just that when you don't have a membership, none of your dog's info will come up when scanned. I think.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

The way my vet explained it: You can pay the vet for the chip, and it is registered to the Vet's office, not under your name. Then the vet has the chip number in his computer, and will look up what dog the chip is in if they contact him with a found animal. 
He said you can also pay a yearly fee to have the chip registered to yourself, so that the company will contact you directly if the animal is found. 

I can't remember what company chip we got! I would have to look at the papers, which are filed away. We just did it through the vet since it was cheaper and I am not worried about my vet going anywhere. I am not sure if this is the way that all the chip companies do it or not...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 23 2008, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692093


> The way my vet explained it: You can pay the vet for the chip, and it is registered to the Vet's office, not under your name. Then the vet has the chip number in his computer, and will look up what dog the chip is in if they contact him with a found animal.
> He said you can also pay a yearly fee to have the chip registered to yourself, so that the company will contact you directly if the animal is found.
> 
> I can't remember what company chip we got! I would have to look at the papers, which are filed away. We just did it through the vet since it was cheaper and I am not worried about my vet going anywhere. I am not sure if this is the way that all the chip companies do it or not...[/B]



I paid a $20, one-time fee, through AVID. They have my info, a second party info (my son), and my vet's info.

They also have my home phone, cell phone, and work phone. My chips are registered to me, with additional 
contacts, in case they cannot get ahold of me. Although I love my vet, I wouldn't trust their being the only 
contact, as the receptionist could easily mess that up.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I also have AVID. One fee for life with all of my information and the vets.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LilGuyParker @ Dec 23 2008, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692024


> I got some kind of special last year with HomeAgain through my vet. I forget how much it was, but it was much less than $55. I want to say it was $20. I just renewed the annual membership, and it was only $14.99.
> 
> If you don't renew it, I believe the chip will still work once you activate your membership again. It's just that when you don't have a membership, none of your dog's info will come up when scanned. I think.[/B]


Yeah I registered Mia & Cody myself with Home Again and it was less than $60 for both and with the nicer tag (stainless steel doggie house) KCee has both Avid and Home Again since we thought he wasn't previously chipped. :shocked:


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

So i gave bianca her first bath last nite since the spaying and chipping.. and i looked at where i thought the chip wsa coming out.. now instead of seeing something hard sticking out.. it just looks like a little brown spot.. like where a needle went.. how do i know if the chip came out or if it is still there?

is there somewhere i can go and have her scanned to see if it works?

janie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Run her in to your vet and have her scanned. They should do it at no charge. If incorrectly implanted, it could come back out. I've never seen one come out other than immediately after being incorrectly implanted. 

It is $14.99 per year to have access to all of the goodies with HomeAgain and their website. If you do not pay, your registration information is still kept in their files. If you have questions, call them!


----------

